# Local Billing - Problem



## To4d (18 September 2008)

Hallo Ihr lieben. Über Google bin ich hier gelandet und hoffe Ihr koennt mir weiterhelfen 

Also folgendes: Vor einiger Zeit, habe ich eine Mahnung zur Zahlung von XX€ von Local Billing bekommen. Ich natürlich erstmal blöd geschaut und ignoriert, gelöscht. War ja sicher nur blöder Spam.

Einige Zeit später kam die nächste Mahnung. Gut, langsam wurde es mir mulmig.

Also habe ich an Local Billing eine E-Mail geschrieben, als auch zur der Firma, von der ich die Mahnung erhalten habe (weiß gerade nicht, wie diese heißt).

Dort habe ich beschrieben, dass ich mir nirgends kostenpflichtig einen Account erstellt habe o.ä. und dass ich mir keiner Schuld bewusst bin.

Seitdem habe ich auch nichtsmehr von den beiden Firmen gehoert. Nun aber habe ich einen Brief erhalten von JuriPol Inkasso GmbH - Postfach 2491 - DE 59014 Hamm.

Dort wird mir mittgeteilt, ich zitiere "Bei Nichteinhaltung der o.a. Frist werden wir unverzüglich das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren einleiten. Weisungsgemäß werden wir für unsere Mandatin alle rechtlichen Schritte ausschöpfen."

Nun kribelt es wirklich. Was soll ich tun? Ich habe echt keine Ahnung von dem ganzen Kram.

Hoffe ich habe es ausführlich genug beschrieben.

Mfg To4d


----------



## Antiscammer (19 September 2008)

*AW: Local Billing - Problem*

Was für ein "Service" war es, bei dem Du Dich angeblich angemeldet haben sollst? Da müsste doch was dabeistehen, welche Webseite das war o.ä.

Wenn Dir partout nichts erinnerlich ist, wo Du Dich da evtl. angemeldet haben könntest (evtl. auch eine angeblich kostenlose Webseite, aber mit Kostenfalle...), dann ist es grundsätzlich nicht Dein Problem, wenn Dich da jemand anders unter Verwendung Deiner Mailadresse und persönlichen Daten angemeldet hat. Es obliegt dem Unternehmer, dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass so etwas nicht passieren kann. Technisch möglich ist das auch (man nennt das dann "double-opt-in", eine Anmeldung kommt erst nach einer von Dir versendeten Bestätigungs-Mail zustande).

Nun gibt es etliche halbseidene Webanbieter, die so ein sicheres Anmeldeverfahren nicht haben, die dann aber trotzdem aus irgendeinem Grund von Dir Geld haben wollen.

Kann Dir aber wurst sein. Auch, wenn es ein Inkassoladen ist. Ein Inkassobüro ist auch nur ein Dienstleister, der im Auftrag seiner Mandantschaft eine vermeintliche oder tatsächlich existierende Forderung eintreibt und diese Forderung dann in die Welt hinauskräht. Sondervollmachten haben Inkassobüros jedoch nicht.

Was Du noch wissen solltest:

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Und Tee trinken.

Das reicht vollkommen. :sun:


Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------

